# Trivia 8/17



## luckytrim (Aug 17, 2019)

trivia 8/17
DID YOU KNOW...
Prohibition, or the outlaw of the sale and consumption of  alcohol, began on
July 1, 1919. The night before, the city of Chicago  experienced
over $2 million in liquor sales.


1. The city of Chicago is located in which Illinois  county?
2. What language is predominantly used to author webpages on  all platforms?
3. This fluid is in the sac outside the heart. It protects the  heart from
being damaged during impact accidents. What is its  name?
4. If Africa were the face of a clock, where would Coastal  Country of
Mozambique sit ?
  a. - Between 12 and 3
  b. - Between 3 and 6
  c. - Between 6 and 9
  d. - Between 9 and 12
5. Ad Slogans ;
Raise your hand if you're ----- !
6. What was Jane Russell's first name ?
  a. - Elvira
  b. - Constance
  c. - Shirley
  d. - Ernestine
7. Which American Civil War battle had features such as 'The  Devil's Den', 
'Little Round Top', and 'The Wheat Field' as focal points of  attack?
8. What dog, originally from Germany,  is beloved by many for  the fact that 
it is hypoallergenic?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Roger Bannister was the first human to break the four-minute  mile with a new
world record of 3:59.4 on 6/6/54, only to have his record  broken 6 weeks 
later.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Cook County
2. HTML
3. Pericardial fluid
4. - b
5. Sure
6. - d  (Her Middle name was Jane)
7. Battle of Gettysburg
8. Poodle

TRUTH !!
John Landy and Bannister were great rivals and the world  watched keenly to
see who would be the first to break through the magical four  minute barrier.
History now records Bannister being the first to the mark in  3:59.4.

Landy set a new world record 46 days later at  3:57.9.

The pair clashed famously two months after that at the 1954  Empire Games in
Vancouver, where Landy, at the
last turn looked over his left shoulder to see where his  opponent was at the
same point that Bannister ran past him on his right to a  memorable victory.

John Landy took the Olympic oath on behalf of the athletes at  the 1956
Melbourne Olympic Games and would go on to become the 26th  Governor of
Victoria (Australia).

The "four-minute barrier" has since been broken by over 1,400  male athletes,
and is now the standard of all male professional middle  distance runners in
cultures that use Imperial units.


----------

